# Pro or anti yiff?



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 14, 2016)

As an artist what do you think about yiff or erotic art in general? Do you think its a fun and expressive way to express your inner thought's and desires, that you always come back to because it makes you feel alive and good about life? or do you just find yiff/erotic art in general unappealing and uncomfortable to think about, let alone see and draw? Please share your opinions and thought's on the subject.


----------



## εїзRattieεїз (May 14, 2016)

Honestly I'm just getting into the furry realms of things, but I love drawing and looking at it. I always have been drawn to more erotic themes of writing, pictures, shows, movies, music, you name it. So naturally this just seems to be another thing I like. It's fun to draw. I dont' have any psychological reason for liking it other than liking it. I do have my boundaries though. I can't stand certain facets of it and certain fetishes, but those aren't only within furry erotica, they're common with 'normal' erotica fetish art, too.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 14, 2016)

When it comes to 'yiff' art or whatever it is I find it unappealing and uncomfortable,I won't even draw it.
I'm fine with other 'normal' erotica art,fanfiction and all that,I'll even draw it too but anatomy in general I'm still learning to do properly.


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

I'm always curious as to why this is asked. It usually just leads to shit and it's generally pointless. 
I'm okay with it, but I don't see why anyone would care.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2016)

I think it is the cancer that makes the fandom look like animal rapists.


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

I find it silly that it should be positive or negative enough to substantially affect your life in any way.


----------



## Katriel (May 15, 2016)

Pro, he's an alright guy when he's not both angry and stoned

Oh you probably meant the not proper version of noun, not the guy randomly nicknamed it

I find it a weird word, sometimes erotic art makes me uncomfortable, sometimes I like to draw it or share it with a consort. So ... both? I'd rather draw it than look at it, oddly enough. Pretty sometimes, but I keep applying stricter standards to the erotic art I want to see, and stuff that say ... doesn't feel respectful to the characters involved can make me cringe. Dunno if I _meet _those standards, but cringing at one's own art is nothing new. 

If I'm drawing it because a pair of roleplaying characters inspired me to document their escapades or something, that does make me feel warm and happy for them.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 15, 2016)

I think it's perfectly fine, as long as you keep it behind closed doors and off the public internet. I don't care if you re into yiff, as it is purely psychological and you can't control what you have a fetish for, but children could see it and it labels the community as animal fuckers, so please, just don't show us....


----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

Who cares, this is a furry site.


----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

If you want to masturbate to animated animals then hey, it's up to you man.


----------



## inactive (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think it is the cancer that makes the fandom look like animal rapists.



As someone who's never had a stake in how the fandom is viewed by outsiders (just because I'm so new to the fandom), I'm curious: is it mainly the ratio of NSFW to clean art out there which you have a problem with? Or do you think any amount would be harmful for the fandom's image?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

tranceguy said:


> As someone who's never had a stake in how the fandom is viewed by outsiders (just because I'm so new to the fandom), I'm curious: is it mainly the ratio of NSFW to clean art out there which you have a problem with? Or do you think any amount would be harmful for the fandom's image?


Pretty much any amount...


----------



## inactive (May 15, 2016)

Interesting. Thanks for the response!

My previous post was originally going to be more defensive, but after typing out a sentence or two, I realized I really didn't have any logical ground to stand on. Not to say that there's not a debate which could be had, but I've never really put any thought toward this, and I don't have any related experiences to draw from. Kind of an intriguing topic to me, honestly.


----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 15, 2016)

I'm in favorite, I don't mind seeing it if the artwork is really well drawn. Anthro or feral. 
I just prefer that it's anatomically correct of which ever species is drawn. I just hate it when it looks too human (drawn with human-like genitals in a non-human species).


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 15, 2016)

I don't care. If you like it, you be you. I'mma be me, sitting over here, attempting to draw *fullstop*


----------



## Jellissa (May 15, 2016)

I don't really get the obsession with erotic art, both positive and negative. Applies to everything. It's fiction, it's harmless, and people that do or don't like it aught to mind their own business rather than telling other people what's right or wrong. You don't need to enjoy looking at something to enjoy  drawing it and you don't need to enjoy drawing something to enjoy looking at it. It's not like people who play videogames all enjoy spending sleepless nights hunting down bugs or trying to find functional way to present important UI.
It seems like a lot of people are really, really bitter about the concept of sex in general, though. Confusing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

tranceguy said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the response!
> 
> My previous post was originally going to be more defensive, but after typing out a sentence or two, I realized I really didn't have any logical ground to stand on. Not to say that there's not a debate which could be had, but I've never really put any thought toward this, and I don't have any related experiences to draw from. Kind of an intriguing topic to me, honestly.


I could give a further explanation on where I stand with it, but I don't feel like being drawn into an argument on the matter.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 15, 2016)

i wouldn't use the word "pro".
i consider myself an _amateur_ yiff. :V


----------



## Caraid (May 16, 2016)

I see erotica as just another outlet. Sexual desire is a strong feeling, just like happiness, sadness or anger. It's part of who we are and as such it has always been a popular subject in art. I have absolutely no issues with it.

As for how it makes people see the fandom - there isn't any online community I know (gamers, anime, comics) that doesn't have it's sexual tendencies and "dark corners". It's absolutely true that sex and sexuality is more prominent in this fandom compared to most others, but I think that has everything to do with the fact that "furries" as subject matter are all about identity and self-expression, so it's a form of escapism for many. Homosxuality for example is practically the norm here, where it's still frowned upon or outright discriminated against almost everywhere else. It's not hard to understand the sense of relief and feeling of belonging some people find in this community.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 16, 2016)

They can call it art all they want. We all really know what it is.....


----------



## εїзRattieεїз (May 16, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> They can call it art all they want. We all really know what it is.....



If you draw at all, you know how much skill, practice, time, and effort it takes to draw erotic art, furry or otherwise. Maybe it is pornographic in nature, but it definitely takes skill, and is definitely an art form, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> They can call it art all they want. We all really know what it is.....


An art form that transcends art? I agree.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 17, 2016)

εїзRattieεїз said:


> If you draw at all, you know how much skill, practice, time, and effort it takes to draw erotic art, furry or otherwise. Maybe it is pornographic in nature, but it definitely takes skill, and is definitely an art form, whether you like it or not.


I could apologize for offending you, but I won't.

They can use their damned excuses all they want, it's still porn, and porn sells.


----------



## εїзRattieεїз (May 17, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> I could apologize for offending you, but I won't.
> 
> They can use their damned excuses all they want, it's still porn, and porn sells.



You didn't offend me, so no worry about not apologising hahaha I recognise your position and opinions on it.

But it's still a skilled practice, and if they're making money off of it, like I hope to do some time, more power to 'em I'd say. Sex definitely sells, in every industry, subliminally or blatantly. It just plays to humans' natural instincts and drives towards reproduction, which is the ultimate goal in all living species. Sex is everywhere. So being all prudish about it isn't going to change or fix anything. 

That being said, you're totally allowed to not like it! That's perfectly okay.  But in the same way I think abstract art is utterly ridiculous and barely 'art' since it involves just splatting things around and making up stories behind it, I wouldn't say it isn't a valid art form or form of self expression. 

Most erotic pictures are a form of self expression for either the artist or the person requesting it. But I'm by no means offended by your opinion. It doesn't affect me at all. Not sure why you're so angry about sex, though.


----------



## εїзRattieεїз (May 17, 2016)

Damn you really are a cranky one xD


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> TLDR, I don't feel like reading all that.


Thanks for that amazing addition. It's only slightly worse than you simply nit posting at all. 

Y'know, if you're going to throw an opinion at someone, and they respect it, the least you could do is show some respect back. 

I truly have to question why you're here if it makes you so miserable. 


εїзRattieεїз said:


> You didn't offend me, so no worry about not apologising hahaha I recognise your position and opinions on it.
> 
> But it's still a skilled practice, and if they're making money off of it, like I hope to do some time, more power to 'em I'd say. Sex definitely sells, in every industry, subliminally or blatantly. It just plays to humans' natural instincts and drives towards reproduction, which is the ultimate goal in all living species. Sex is everywhere. So being all prudish about it isn't going to change or fix anything.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly! It takes a fair amount of talent to properly portray something as intricate as sex. Just like any other complex scene. There is no difference between the talent it takes to make sfw and nsfw imagery. There is also no difference in the artistic expression in either works. Good art is good art, no matter the scene.


----------



## redhusky (May 17, 2016)

Anyone remember the "Burned Furs"?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> Thanks for that amazing addition. It's only slightly worse than you simply nit posting at all.
> 
> Y'know, if you're going to throw an opinion at someone, and they respect it, the least you could do is show some respect back.
> 
> ...


I don't feel like reading all that. TLDR.


----------



## Caraid (May 17, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> I could apologize for offending you, but I won't.
> 
> They can use their damned excuses all they want, it's still porn, and porn sells.



Porn and art aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

You're either a sexual deviant, or a fucking prude.  Apparently, there's no middle ground... this is some Breakfast Club shit right here.


----------



## bubblymaika (May 17, 2016)

I think what bothers me most is that people automatically judge you as a person because you draw porn. I can't count the number of times I've seen people on deviantart and tumblr that automatically consider someone a horrible person with no redeeming qualities whatsoever for drawing it, even the most loving and tame smut you can think of. Hell, there's someone on the dA forums who thinks (I really wish I was kidding with this) that people who draw porn, any porn at all, are _worse than rapists. _It's ridiculous, especially since some of the people I've met that do draw porn are seriously some of the kindest people I've ever met. 

If you don't like porn, fine. I can respect that. If you're going to start going around saying someone's shitty _just because they draw porn_ (especially if they've never done a terrible thing to anyone), I'm not gonna like you.


----------



## A HUGE GODDAMN BLUNT (May 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think it is the cancer that makes the fandom look like animal rapists.


you might be surprised that it's actually the animal rape, that makes people think furries are animal rapists


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> You're either a sexual deviant, or a fucking prude.  Apparently, there's no middle ground... this is some Breakfast Club shit right here.



*laughs*

That's a good way to put it.

Personally, I could give a rat's ass what people think of me as a furry, and whether or not yiffy art 'taints' the oh-so-Holy image of furries in general. Besides, it's beyond my control, and not something I'm going to allow others to twist my undies in a bunch over. Why people spend so much time worrying how others perceive them is beyond me, unless they have such fragile egos that they need to buttress them with this or that moral crusade.

There's a lot of art-forms I like, from the sort one sees in museums, to comic book art, to 'G-rated' furry art, to yiffy art, and I believe in unlimited freedom of expression within the fields of painting, sculpture and other such representational forms.

So I'm pro-yiff, and a pro at yiffing


----------



## amamediaq (May 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> You're either a sexual deviant, or a fucking prude. Apparently, there's no middle ground... this is some Breakfast Club shit right here.


would disagree with that last statement, tho.

I'm personally not into the whole yiff-thing, porn art just doesn't appeal to me. However it's everyone's own matter of taste to get off on that or not. 

But it's out of question that to draw yiff art requires just as the same amount of skill as clean art does, so it has to be equally respected - on the technical level. What one personally thinks about any kind of sexual intercourse or fetish expressed in art is there own thing, but please: that's no reason to offend artists who draw or not draw yiff art. 

So: porn art isn't my thing but the hell I'll do judging people who like or draw yiff art.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

amamediaq said:


> But it's out of question that to draw yiff art requires just as the same amount of skill as clean art does, so it has to be equally respected - on the technical level


Porn is hard as fuck to draw, at least you can cut some corners with baggy clothing, but messing up on the natural anthropomorphic form can be hit or miss with your followers.


----------



## Nubi (May 17, 2016)

I'm pro yiff, obviously, yiff doesn't just mean hurr hurr hurr, or porn for that matter, somet dorky stuff can be related to that, or just a fetish. But I have a pen and a tablet, and I can draw porn! If I wanted I can draw a pancake yiffing the hell of a waffle! With buttplugs with tails, so it can be legit yiff!


----------



## Storok (May 17, 2016)

I am not for it and not against it... Sexual preferences are for the individual and if someone likes to see anthros dick eachother sure go for it. 
It is just not my preference so...
Anyway as long as you dont chase me with your Yiff i will not judge you as a person.


----------



## Katriel (May 17, 2016)

Nubi said:


> I'm pro yiff, obviously, yiff doesn't just mean hurr hurr hurr, or porn for that matter, somet dorky stuff can be related to that, or just a fetish. But I have a pen and a tablet, and I can draw porn! If I wanted I can draw a pancake yiffing the hell of a waffle! With buttplugs with tails, so it can be legit yiff!



breakfast pastries with tails is my new kink, your work is now fetish art


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2016)

Katriel said:


> breakfast pastries with tails is my new kink, your work is now fetish art



Huh, wither is hugging a waffle in his avi


----------



## Nubi (May 17, 2016)

Katriel said:


> breakfast pastries with tails is my new kink, your work is now fetish art


My job here is done, I have created a new fetish!


----------



## capric0rnus (May 17, 2016)

me specifically i HHHHAAATTTEEEE it. im ace so porn/erotica in general grosses me out but the furry community has so much of it; i wish there were more art sites that didnt have so much fetish art if not straight up porn

though in general i dont mind people getting their rocks off and drawing nudes cause they like too. heck, most of my friends do just that. it only worries me when other do it when a) it becomes a porn addiction, b) when it promotes things like rape or pedophilia, or 3) both. my girlfriend kind of did both for a while and i was really concerned for her uou


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Simo said:


> Huh, wither is hugging a waffle in his avi


Please don't offer me up to people unless you insist they also buy me dinner.


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> Please don't offer me up to people unless you insist they also buy me dinner.



*giggles*

Couldn't resist! And I'll even buy ya breakfast a Waffle House, no strings attached.


----------



## NplusD (May 17, 2016)

I'm perfectly fine with erotic art of any sort in the end. Sure, I'm not attracted to it one bit, but the odd thing is that... now, I know this is weird to say... but a lot of furs make 'pretty porn'. By that I mean the yiff I've seen has gorgeous shading, etc. on it for the most part, so I don't really mind it since I get to admire the shading and such, plus it's funny how there's some artists who put their all into drawing yiff but not stuff elsewise. And yeah, I'm too young for the mature content filter to be off, but as someone who in my past few days of being registered on fA then stalking the pages-- there's a lotta folks who forget to change it from 'general' at first.

EDIT: 
Just basically I'm not really pro or anti of the content, I'm meh on the subject and I just like pretty shading.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 17, 2016)

I honestly don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2016)

A HUGE GODDAMN BLUNT said:


> you might be surprised that it's actually the animal rape, that makes people think furries are animal rapists


You might be surprised that there is a gray area between sexulizing Anthropomorphic Animals, and the real thing. That's the connection most outsiders make.


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You might be surprised that there is a gray area between sexulizing Anthropomorphic Animals, and the real thing. That's the connection most outsiders make.


But they're wrong.
Please don't tell me you care about what others think of the fandom. :c


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> But they're wrong.
> Please don't tell me you care about what others think of the fandom. :c


I think very little of the fandom myself nowadays (so many shallow, self entitled people) so I hardly give two fucks what a few opinionated normies think of it.


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think very little of the fandom myself nowadays (so many shallow, self entitled people) so I hardly give two fucks what a few opinionated normies think of it.


A bit jaded, eh? So, if you don't actually care about what they think, then there's no real issue, yeah?


----------



## inactive (May 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think very little of the fandom myself nowadays (so many shallow, self entitled people) so I hardly give two fucks what a few opinionated normies think of it.



I really don't care for the word "normies," especially in that context. If you don't care much for the fandom anymore, then why are you otherizing everyone who's outside of it?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You might be surprised that there is a gray area between sexulizing Anthropomorphic Animals, and the real thing. That's the connection most outsiders make.


It just allows them to express their sexual animal fantasies without getting arrested.  I can't wait until this fandom dies out so that the more impressionable fandoms can make their impressionable people (mental fetishists) and this fandom can finally be sort of normal.



tranceguy said:


> I really don't care for the word "normies," especially in that context. If you don't care much for the fandom anymore, then why are you otherizing everyone who's outside of it?


A someone who's sorta in the same boat as @Mr. Fox I can safely say that I dislike a lot of the normies in and outside the fandom, so don't feel left out; I dislike normies by default, and by default, a lot of people are normies.  But that's my problem now isn't it?


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2016)

When I win the mega-millions jackpot, I'm gonna start an all yiffy, 24 hour furry cartoon cable channel  (Well, maybe not _all_ yiffy!)

We need more wholesome entertainment like this, and for people to grow up thinking sex is fun, normal, and can also be creative.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

capric0rnus said:


> me specifically i HHHHAAATTTEEEE it. im ace so porn/erotica in general grosses me out but the furry community has so much of it; i wish there were more art sites that didnt have so much fetish art if not straight up porn


There's such thing as turning NSFW stuff off on FA and DeviantArt, e926 is a SFW version of e621 and I'm sure a few other sites have the same function or at least the ability to blacklist tags: your problem sounds like a personal problem/laziness.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> A bit jaded, eh?


As if you're not, lol!



tranceguy said:


> I really don't care for the word "normies," especially in that context.


Would you prefer the word "vanilla'? Or "non associated"? What about "outsiders"? I know, why don't we just call them "_those_ people".

Anyone want some real insight on my views and opinions on the matter, PM me.


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> As if you're not, lol!


I-...
Yeah, I guess?
... yeah, you're right. I mean, I actually appreciate the fandom tons more now than I did when I was last here. i still dislike most furries and people, though. I guess I'm a hypocrit~


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> I-...
> Yeah, I guess?
> ... yeah, you're right. I mean, I actually appreciate the fandom tons more now than I did when I was last here. i still dislike most furries and people, though. I guess I'm a hypocrit~


*pet pet* it's okay, we can both be salty together . *makes gray-muzz mumbling noises*


----------



## inactive (May 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I know, why don't we just call them "_those_ people".



That's actually precisely the vibe that "normies" gives me. *shrugs*


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> *pet pet* it's okay, we can both be salty together . *makes gray-muzz mumbling noises*


Don't pet me, you fucking furfag. >:c
I'm still fighting my salt. I still have my strength. It's a losing battle, though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> Don't pet me, you fucking furfag. >:c
> I'm still fighting my salt. I still have my strength. It's a losing battle, though.


I like to think that my continued petting is helping you find solace in the community and fight the salt. *pet pet*


----------



## Xenguy (May 17, 2016)

My personal opinion: All fandoms have "rule 34", and the furry fandom isn't a special snowflake, it's going to have it too.
I wouldn't say I'm 'pro' yiff, I certainly don't dedicate my life to it and put all my effort behind it, but I'm not anti yiff at all.
I'm more of a
"Oh it's there. Cool."
kinda person

I mean, besides, same outside of the furry fandom, prOn pays well, so I understand the incentive behind artists doing NSFW art as commissions, I mean, the only NSFW art I do is in commissions ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I've never been sensitive towards any of that stuff. Besides, I think what I really like about Furaffinity is that it's used by so many different furs, some anti-yiff, some pro-yiff, some meh-yiff. But I mean, they're all still there, more or less together on one site, the only difference is who clicks that magical 'SFW' button and who doesn't.

Besides, I'm not the kind of person to ostrasize others for their fetishes, at the end of the day We're all just human, or should I say furry (☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

Art is about life. The fact that anthomorphic animals are the ones portraying it makes no difference. So simply put, sex is also apart of life. It can be a beautiful thing depending on how one chooses to look at it.
To me, yiff is better than real person porn. The reason for that is 99.999999% of real porn is sooooo fake that it's boring.
Yiff shows real expressions, real reactions and the emotion is believable. 
100% Pro Yiff


----------



## A HUGE GODDAMN BLUNT (May 18, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You might be surprised that there is a gray area between sexulizing Anthropomorphic Animals, and the real thing. That's the connection most outsiders make.


There really isn't! it's animals.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

What grey area? One is a cartoon drawing of animals with human characteristics, the other is real world, solid, living and breathing animals with no human characteristics at all. 
Totally different


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 18, 2016)

A HUGE GODDAMN BLUNT said:


> There really isn't! it's animals.


Tell that to the people that assume we're animal rapists, they had to get the idea from somewhere.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Tell that to the people that assume we're animal rapists.


That's because they are uneducated and shallow.


----------



## Nendakitty (May 18, 2016)

To those saying porn isn't real art:

Michealangelo. Alphonse Mucha. Francisco de Goya. and my personal favourite Katsushika Hokusai’s “The Dream of the Fisherman’s Wife” painting.

THESE are all pornographic artists...that are from a century before ours. Famous artists that have works hanging in galleries. You're telling me that furry porn is any different? Anthropomorphic animals have appeared in works since even the 18th century, Just because they weren't "furries"back then, doesn't mean the art is any different. Beastiality, incest, gore, historic retellings, prostitutes, all appear in old age art, and if youve studied art at all, youd know that all pre modern work depicted real stories, situations experiences, etc. How is allowing this stuff in museums any different than seeing a furry dong on the internet. Art and creation takes skill, and effort and time. Are you telling me that "porn sells"even if discussing pre modern artists that only started raising to fame and fortune after deaf. Porn doesnt sell. talent does.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 18, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> What grey area? One is a cartoon drawing of animals with human characteristics, the other is real world, solid, living and breathing animals with no human characteristics at all.
> Totally different


Except we're the only way for those animal fuckers to express themselves even a little bit without getting arrested.  That grey area is the reason for allowing these disgusting people to feel safe, people realize this and point fingers at the rest of us.  Which is all another day at the office until your convention gets chlorinated.


Gem-Wolf said:


> That's because they are uneducated and shallow.


Good observation, Watson.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Good observation, Watson.


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

to each their own. Who am i too judge? Do what you will but harm none.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 25, 2016)

4chan:
/H/ (hentai)
/ACO/ (Adult Cartoon <i.e. western-style art>)
/D/ (hentai alternative)
/Y/ (yaoi)
(furries are excluded from the above boards, all are human artwork and all are NSFW. Eyebleach not included, but you'll find a lot of familiar ground )

Just in case you thought _only_ furries drew this stuff (because some do believe that)

---PCJ


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 25, 2016)

RailRide said:


> 4chan:
> /H/ (hentai)
> /ACO/ (Adult Cartoon <i.e. western-style art>)
> /D/ (hentai alternative)
> ...


That's not because they're anti-yiff, they're just anti-furry because the low-functioning ones speak louder than the innocent furries who can only cringe.  Why do you think all the furries go to /b/?


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 25, 2016)

Traven V said:


> to each their own. Who am i too judge? Do what you will but harm none.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't care either way, to be honest. Good art? Fuck yes.

Babyfurs, vore 'n shit? Burn the fucking artist on a bonfire.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't care either way, to be honest. Good art? Fuck yes.
> 
> Babyfurs, vore 'n shit? Burn the fucking artist on a bonfire.


Artists can't help what their into, so try not to condemn others for what they like, however its okay for people to have opinions, to be honest I Don't understand it either but I try not to judge nor do I have a right to.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Artists can't help what their into, so try not to condemn others for what they like, however its okay for people to have opinions, to be honest I Don't understand it either but I try not to judge nor do I have a right to.


It was meant as sarcastic.

No one burns people on a bonfire anymore. They are burned in their homes. 

No, but seriously. Each to their own. I just avoid the things I don't like.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> It was meant as sarcastic.
> 
> No one burns people on a bonfire anymore. They are burned in their homes.
> 
> No, but seriously. Each to their own. I just avoid the things I don't like.


I feel the same way, I just talk big so none of the weird ones talk to me.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 25, 2016)

Sorry , my autism again, why is it so hard to distinguish between joking (being sarcastic) or not. Sorry again


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Sorry , my autism again, why is it so hard to distinguish between joking (being sarcastic) or not. Sorry again


No need to apologize. Like, at all. Sarcasm is hard to notice. I have Asperger's myself, so noticing this shit myself is at times hard too. 

Worst case scenario, just ask if it was sarcastic or not.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't really care, as long as it doesn't involve things generally accepted as immoral and twisted. There are illustrations I've accidentally seen that I'd rather die than be forced to see again. There are some sick bastards out there.

As far as it being in writing, I mean, what are you going to do, avoid it entirely? Make the relationship between characters like nuns? Intercourse is legitimate part of writing plots, but also doesn't need to be emphasized a whole lot. Out of any medium, I'd say this is the most acceptable one. Can still be really damn awful, though.

It's not just furries that get this reputation, however. Just search some generic fan artists of game/show characters and wait as your eyes burn to ash just as quickly.


----------



## modfox (Jun 25, 2016)

i dont care
really if people like yiff then good on them
same goes if they dont
i personally dont look at yiff my self unless a pesky person(not naming names) spams me with it on skype


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 25, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't really care, as long as it doesn't involve things generally accepted as immoral and twisted. There are illustrations I've accidentally seen that I'd rather die than be forced to see again. There are some sick bastards out there.
> 
> As far as it being in writing, I mean, what are you going to do, avoid it entirely? Make the relationship between characters like nuns? Intercourse is legitimate part of writing plots, but also doesn't need to be emphasized a whole lot. Out of any medium, I'd say this is the most acceptable one. Can still be really damn awful, though.
> 
> It's not just furries that get this reputation, however. Just search some generic fan artists of game/show characters and wait as your eyes burn to ash just as quickly.


Yeah. Your eyes go "...WAIT WHAT THE FUC-  IT BURNS! IT BUUUUUURNS!!! KILL IT! KILL IT WITH FIRE! NUKE FROM ORBIT! DESTROY THE UNIVERSE! I CAN NEVER UNSEE THIS EVER AGAIN!"

And then 10 seconds later "......I must save what sanity I have left. I need to get out of this forum/thread/image board.."


----------



## Valisha (Jun 25, 2016)

As long as if it doesn't involves me, I don't care.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 25, 2016)

As long as nothing depicted is horrifically illegal (child porn), I view it as what it is: escapist entertainment fantasy.  Some of it makes me tilt my head and say "...really?" or the ever-popular "WHYYYYY?!?!", but at the end of the day, Furries are an Internet culture, predicated upon the concepts of both anonymity and distance, allowing us all to be who and what we want to, online.

I don't see the point in obsessing over it, I don't see a point in creating it when a million dedicated artists are far more comfortable doing so than I ever will be.  And yes, I think anyone going out of their way to not filter their stuff for those of us avoiding the porn need to be smacked around for a few hours, since those people basically are what drives people away.

As such, I am neutral.  It's all well and good, just try to be classy and, yanno, keep it where the kids aren't going to spot it looking for normal Zootopia fan art, or what-have.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 25, 2016)

I like porn. 
I like hentai. 
I like furry porn.

People who "yiff" in RP and shit though are just plain pathetic.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 25, 2016)

I just hate how. People are so closed minded, heck I'm sure most people think we are all into bestiality but ITS ESCAPISM , and its rather nice to have some deviance, its an issue when, some fur decides to yiff in public , no wonder our stigma is so bad, but for the love of god...PLEASE keep things such as that private unless at a place where it is acceptable , I think its just commonsense not to yiff in public but anyways yiff doesn't bother me. Sorry about the long lecture lol.


----------



## Metalglitterdog (Jun 26, 2016)

I think that's disgusting, but it's my opinion.
I don't want to draw that and i avoid to fall on this kind of picture.
I can't typing "furry" on deviantart and saw normal drawing's .. if people love that ,that's okay, but other people don't really want to see dat in every page too.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

Right I have to type clean furry art into DA , but even then ,I STILL get some dirty art wtf!!, It gets on my nerve as well


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm only against it if you start having sex with animals, and I'm not talking about somebody else in a fursuit


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah that's different , than fursuiting.


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 26, 2016)

Uh, porn is porn. Whether it's with half-animal characters, moe girls with oversized.... Everything. Or real people, alsowithoversized.... Everything. If the art is good/people are attractive, etc etc, it's all good. I mean, we're only talking about yiff, not legit zoophilia here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 26, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Right I have to type clean furry art into DA , but even then ,I STILL get some dirty art wtf!!, It gets on my nerve as well


dA does not have good filter systems unlike FA, e621.net, etc.

You can filter for Safe, Questionable, Mature and Adult.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2016)

It is very difficult to read some of these comments. I can only imagine how difficult it is for people who speak English as a second language to decipher them.


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

I enjoy yiff. I see it as both art, as well as...well you know. I feel if people want to draw/write about that stuff, they're free to.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 26, 2016)

Basically, DevArt relies on the users to police one another, on flagging the content levels.  Blatant pornography is Right Out, but in general, it's a good idea to post nudity and such under "mature", under a "better safe than sorry" doctrine.

Some folks ignore the system, often willingly.  "I DUN' SEE WHY RARITY [censored for your sanity] APPLE JACK INNA [by the Golden Throne, NO.] CAN'T BE SHOWN TER' SIX-YEAR-OLDS!!!" has been the lament of many a person who felt wronged by getting kicked out of DevArt.


----------



## Simo (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm very much a fan of it, in terms of art, RP, and 'pet-play' IRL with my mate, with me as a puppy and all. For me, it's a way to make sexual things much more fun and creative, and I see nothing wrong with it. If some folks don't like it, I 'reckon' they don't have to go looking for it, and they can be as vanilla as they please.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

Being normal is weird that's all I have to say.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2016)

Not even God can save us.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 26, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Not even God can save us.



When did you figure this out my friend?


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 2, 2016)

Here's my answer: I only dislike the weird fetish part, like diaper, inflation, paws, etc. I also think any furry erotica is what makes the general public think of furries as sexual deviants. I dont see the problem with regular furry erotic art, its just others do.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 2, 2016)

Swizzle Valcar said:


> Here's my answer: I only dislike the weird fetish part, like diaper, inflation, paws, etc. I also think any furry erotica is what makes the general public think of furries as sexual deviants. I dont see the problem with regular furry erotic art, its just others do.



Porn is porn, brosus. Regardless of what the porn is of it'll always be looked at negatively by the general public


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 2, 2016)

it is, but someone still spends hours drawing, so I'm trying not to be the bad guy


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 2, 2016)

They also get paid for the most part. Unless they do it for themselves, then they get paid by themselves!


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 2, 2016)

you have a valid argument


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Porn is porn, brosus. Regardless of what the porn is of it'll always be looked at negatively by the general public


I'd say that this Fandom, more than others, is typically the most guilty of front-loading and glorifying the porn, with a massive focus on the absurd fetishist stuff...but that could simply be due to my experiences and perceptions.

I mean, EVERY fandom has its grody, porn-filled underbelly.  Rule 34 is decidedly A Thing.  But, for some reason, Furries and the Bronies (who are, in turn, Furries nine times out of ten) seem to actually REVEL in assorted things best left to the imagination.  Doing otherwise is "bigoted", "prudish", or other such things that get tossed around.  Quickest way to get tossed out of a Furry MUCK back in the early 2000s and late 90s?  Play a vanilla character who was anything other than a bi herm with a list of fetishes longer than your arm.  Additional points would be against you, if you weren't at least three mundane species and two fantastical ones!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 2, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> I'd say that this Fandom, more than others, is typically the most guilty of front-loading and glorifying the porn, with a massive focus on the absurd fetishist stuff...but that could simply be due to my experiences and perceptions.
> 
> I mean, EVERY fandom has its grody, porn-filled underbelly.  Rule 34 is decidedly A Thing.  But, for some reason, Furries and the Bronies (who are, in turn, Furries nine times out of ten) seem to actually REVEL in assorted things best left to the imagination.  Doing otherwise is "bigoted", "prudish", or other such things that get tossed around.  Quickest way to get tossed out of a Furry MUCK back in the early 2000s and late 90s?  Play a vanilla character who was anything other than a bi herm with a list of fetishes longer than your arm.  Additional points would be against you, if you weren't at least three mundane species and two fantastical ones!



Well those are bronies. Bronies are about 10x worse than furries and the internet agrees on a pretty large whole.

But hey, my main reason for the fandom is the porn so c:


----------



## Daven (Jul 14, 2016)

Pro


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 14, 2016)

Yiff is sex. You can't be against sex unless you're a robot or a Mormon. Or a RoboMormon. _(Mic drop)_


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 14, 2016)

Being anti-yiff is being anti-furry.  It's the reason the community exists in the first place.


----------



## Revates (Jul 15, 2016)

What is a yiff?


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Jul 15, 2016)

oohhohohoohohoho yays, keep the yiffs coming


----------



## MEDS (Jul 15, 2016)

Pro duh. Let's get frisky.


----------

